# fahaka puffer life span does any one know



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

fahaka puffer life span does any one know


----------



## bryant (Apr 21, 2010)

I think they live for 10 plus years. Except for the dwarf puffers they live for about 2 years.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

10 years is their lifespan, some keepers can get to 15 which is why people say they live longer, but 10 is still considered the life span


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

were is this info thou


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Fahaka Puffer « The Puffer List


----------

